# Motor Trend took some Chevy Bolts down to the Tesla Design studio



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Good article

http://www.motortrend.com/news/what...id=793184857148973056&adbpl=tw&adbpr=25383000

@AEDennis had a chance to check out the Bolts at the local OC Tesla Club meetup...

Do tell us more Dennis !


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Exactly my earlier point ... When look, technology and forward thinking matters, there really is today T≡SLA and there's no coming back! Like the question at the end: 'who would cancel their Model ≡?' - basically no one sinc the only maybe had two!!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I honestly feel that Chevrolet has taken a step backward with the Bolt. Having driven a Volt for the last 4 years, a Bolt would limit the practicality of the car. I would buy another Volt before getting a Volt. Having said that, there's no way I would cancel my Model 3 reservation for either one!

Dan


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Having driven a Volt for the last 4 years, a Bolt would limit the practicality of the car.


In one way: the Bolt is limited to being a "commuter car". No road trips for a Bolt.
But otherwise, the interior space of a Volt is dreadful. Given the utilitarian hatchback design, a Bolt should be great for moving people and stuff around.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Good article
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/news/what...id=793184857148973056&adbpl=tw&adbpr=25383000
> 
> ...


Working on the refining and editing the blog post. It's been in cobwebs since September and I have to update a few things and test a few things (links that I put in, etc.) soft ETA 1700 Pacific today.



Michael Russo said:


> Exactly my earlier point ... When look, technology and forward thinking matters, there really is today T≡SLA and there's no coming back! Like the question at the end: 'who would cancel their Model ≡?' - basically no one sinc the only maybe had two!!


We had a pretty biased crowd... To be fair, the Bolt EV would be perfect for a good segment of the population and I firmly believe that CCS networks will grow. Tesla has control over how good that deployment gets based on how they handle SC growth and pricing for Model 3.



Dan Detweiler said:


> I honestly feel that Chevrolet has taken a step backward with the Bolt. Having driven a Volt for the last 4 years, a Bolt would limit the practicality of the car. I would buy another Volt before getting a Volt. Having said that, there's no way I would cancel my Model 3 reservation for either one!
> 
> Dan


There are a few things that I like better than a Volt. Then again, I have a pure BEV bias. I run hybrid for my WHOLE garage with an ICE in the garage that rarely gets used, but available should I want it.



garsh said:


> In one way: the Bolt is limited to being a "commuter car". No road trips for a Bolt.
> But otherwise, the interior space of a Volt is dreadful. Given the utilitarian hatchback design, a Bolt should be great for moving people and stuff around.


This is just a function of time. I believe that the CCS network can and will grow... Chevy may not be funding it, but BMW and VW started one on both sides of the country... They just need to fit the middle.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

garsh said:


> In one way: the Bolt is limited to being a "commuter car". No road trips for a Bolt.
> But otherwise, the interior space of a Volt is dreadful. Given the utilitarian hatchback design, a Bolt should be great for moving people and stuff around.


In the back, yes the Volt is terrible, I'll give you that. However, I have found it able to carry a very large amount of baggage or other stuff with the back seats folded down. I no longer have need for four seats so the rear leg room is not an issue for me. To me the Volt makes much more sense than the Bolt, but that's just me.

Dan


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

I've said once and I'll say it again. Chevy is about ten years behind in their design mind-set. The bolt takes far too many cues from prius and leaf. They really should of borrowed from their Malibu line and smoothed some lines out.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok. @TrevP First place to publish the link to the article on my blog.

I started a thread under other Electric Vehicles. (with a survey)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Given the utilitarian hatchback design, a Bolt should be great for moving people and stuff around.



Here's my take on this... for the last 5 years I've driven a small roadster with hardly any storage space (likely about the same or less as a Smart FourTwo). I have a hatchback coupe as a backup (that I couldn't bring myself to get rid of 5 year ago - "just in case" a roadster wasn't practical), but have had very few time I have needed to take it instead of the roadster. Maybe once or twice a year when I want to take more than one passenger with me, and once or so a year I may specifically be shopping for something too large (Ikea) to fit in the little car. BUT not enough to merit passenger/cargo space being a higher priority for me.


----------

